# New project !!



## ELAYABECRUZE (May 18, 2013)

So I ordered these parts : 
Spoiler
16" wheels
Good led strips
Door handles + cups
Door sills
Wind protectors
And a lot of plastidip 

I don't mainly have pics of after the project

Enjoy  !!































































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow nice job with your Cruze! It looks great!


Just Cruzin'


----------



## ELAYABECRUZE (May 18, 2013)

Thank you very much !
I want to barrow your idea with the hood+grill if its ok?
But I don't know how it will look on non-rs package cruze.
what do you think ?
i will love to have your project steps of hood+grill !!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

ELAYABECRUZE said:


> Thank you very much !
> I want to barrow your idea with the hood+grill if its ok?
> But I don't know how it will look on non-rs package cruze.
> what do you think ?
> i will love to have your project steps of hood+grill !!


Welcome! Yeah sure you can I don't care lol. I'm sure it would look just fine because I don't think there is a difference between the two packages in the front of the car besides the lower grill. I have a build log as well, I'm sure the grill project is in there if not then just pm me. 


Just Cruzin'


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Where did you get those wheels from?

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

ELAYABECRUZE said:


> So I ordered these parts :
> Spoiler
> 16" wheels
> Good led strips
> ...


Nice job. Welcome to cruzetalk. I haven't came across you yet lol. Im not big on plasti dip, but you did a good job with it. Personally, id just either vinyl wrap it, or hand paint it. Depending on what it is. Where are you located at?.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Looking good, let's see those wheels up close


----------



## ELAYABECRUZE (May 18, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Nice job. Welcome to cruzetalk. I haven't came across you yet lol. Im not big on plasti dip, but you did a good job with it. Personally, id just either vinyl wrap it, or hand paint it. Depending on what it is. Where are you located at?.


Thank you very much for compliments  
the roof is the only vinyl in the car
i live in Israel , not active so much because I'm a soldier ..
i think I will order a body kit soon and the. Supercharge that 1.6 handy caped engine..
i will keep posting news  


"Dryle" I got the rims from a local store here in Israel


----------

